# Note to self!



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

When you are grooming out the matts from hell from your off-white dog, remember not to wear all black!!  Oh dear! Am plastered in white hairs. 

Gradually getting somewhere though. We do seem to have reached the matts from hell stage though. Have been lucky up to now! Polly hates being groomed around her legs and rear end/tail but think I may be winning the battle, which she does now seem to be enjoying rather than hating! Having to make it fun for her as well though.

Am beginning to wonder if it would be easier if I got a proper grooming table to hold her still. Unless there are any other suggestions. Family don't seem to be very helpful on the grooming front.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going through the same stage as you and I'm also considering a grooming table as we DIY clip him too. I'm sure it would make the whole process a lot quicker! Biscuit tries to get away at every opportunity and hides under tables! x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Under tables, behind chairs... great fun!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a table with a 'H' frame, meaning i can have a neck restraint and a belly strap to stop Lola sitting down when i want her stood (she is good at that!!). I have found it fantastic and i use it for the others too, even the cat


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

lola24 said:


> i have a table with a 'H' frame, meaning i can have a neck restraint and a belly strap to stop Lola sitting down when i want her stood (she is good at that!!). I have found it fantastic and i use it for the others too, even the cat


Sounds great! But.... the cat??!!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought the one recommended on here a few months ago and it is amazing. It wasn't that expensive but it doesn't have adjustable legs, so I do have to bend over, a taller one would be better. izzy knows when she is on the table that it is grooming time and she just co-operates if I groom her elsewhere she won't stay still and tries to escape. She seems to like the clipper buzz and is very happy for clipping. She also hates her legs being combed and licks me to make me stop - as my face is close to her she tries to twist round to lick my nose as she knows I hate it! Worth buying.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Been looking for posts with the table but can't find them. Which one is it?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm often wearing black when i groom Millie and her white fur shows up everywhere.  I put on a pair of rubber gloves, wet them and rub them over me (gosh that does sound a bit kinky ) but it does work brilliantly at removing the fur.

I bought a grooming table recently and it works very well. Millie stands still on it, or lies down. I haven't used the harness bit.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Emperor-Pro...MFOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340916714&sr=8-1


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I'm often wearing black when i groom Millie and her white fur shows up everywhere.  I put on a pair of rubber gloves, wet them and rub them over me (gosh that does sound a bit kinky ) but it does work brilliantly at removing the fur.
> 
> I bought a grooming table recently and it works very well. Millie stands still on it, or lies down. I haven't used the harness bit.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Emperor-Pro...MFOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340916714&sr=8-1


The rubber glove thing sounds interesting, does it have to be done by yourself or can husbands join in.


----------

